

FOSS Compliance: What Are The Basics You Must Know - jennifercloer
http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/167-amanda-mcpherson/319385-foss-compliance-what-are-the-basics-you-must-know

======
DanielStraight
I really think the Open Source community (at least this side of it) is
starting to miss the point. "Free," to me, does not mean paying some
foundation with personal information so I can get a paper on how not to get
legally creamed by using "free" software. Free is not needing to hire a lawyer
to be a programmer. Free is openly sharing information, not using it to coerce
people into giving you personal information.

